
Deploying a Data API Using GitHub Actions and Cloud Run - simonw
https://simonwillison.net/2020/Jan/21/github-actions-cloud-run/
======
simonw
Here's the API I deployed using this technique:
[https://fara.datasettes.com/](https://fara.datasettes.com/)

